# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 2)



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2021)

*Does anyone go into their shop to visit their unfinished project when they're not working on it?*

I saw this question on a FB page, and I was surprised at the number of answers they gave.




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
The plot thickens, as they say. Why, by the way? Is it a soup metaphor?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2021)

Quite often actually, I think I have 3 that I stare at from time to time, lol. I often just go into the shop and just sit there and procrastinate about them. I just like being in my shop whether I'm doing anything or not.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 10, 2021)

I often visit the mess and contemplate if I could comfortably burn more of the wood I have saved. I then sort through several pieces and often just put them back into the clutter. Then I work on cleaning up a few items from the bench vise area. That is where many things get piled to be broke down for recycling. Not common household items but things like chairs, TV's, VCR's, firewood with hardware, construction scrap with hardware, box lots of crap from clean-ups and so forth.

Yesterday I recycled 5 door mats, 3 pillows, one chair and one 3'x3 tall bar table along with some construction scraps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2021)

I go to the Shop every day whether I'm working out there or not. If I don't I feel uncomfortable. I might just go out there and look around for 5 minutes, but I still go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 10, 2021)

Any project that is progress, whether in the shop or in the garden gets routine visits. This exercise often stimulates ideas on how to improve or change things. Of course, sometimes it leads to rabbit holes that distract me from the projects! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 10, 2021)

Often as the list grows. Some of it is lack of confidence of jumping in or taking the next step. The rest is procrastination......, some is actually prioritizing, but more of the former.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maverick (Jan 10, 2021)

Welp, what everyone else has said saves me a bunch of typing so I will keep my answer short and to the point.....yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Jan 10, 2021)

Doesn't everybody?
Especially if I have more than one project going or if it's a larger turning, Helps to look at things more than once to get the right tool and presentation,

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes,because I have a lot of unfinished projects in there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ScoutDog (Jan 13, 2021)

I certainly do! Sometimes, just holding an unfinished project in my hands is motivational in all sorts of ways. It's just a happy place to be, my workshop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Only when I wake up grumpy... otherwise I let her sleep

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## David Hill (Jan 26, 2021)

When we moved here I had a BIG shop with one outlet and no overhead lights. First project was to build a nice big worktable from limber that was left— had Nice 2x12’s and 4x4 to use. Table is about 6’ x4’. Later I added some drawers.
As my activities grew I bought some shelf units at Sams and made them half height & made tops out of 3/4 plywood (or whatever size it is nowadays), plenty stable and lots of room.
I’ll get pics in a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2021)

What else would I be doing in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)

Tclem said:


> What else would I be doing in there



I'm afraid to ask....


----------

